# Pagsanjan Falls. Philippines



## reisha (Mar 18, 2008)

MY DAD TOOK THIS.
CC WELCOME


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 18, 2008)

That watermark is out of control.


----------



## reisha (Mar 18, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> That watermark is out of control.


 there you go.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you, now I can really appreciate the beautiful shot, and it _is_ beautiful. Wow.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 18, 2008)

Those colors are amazing!


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 19, 2008)

the colors are brilliant...  great shot.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 23, 2008)

Great Waterfall shot I love it.....maybe a slower shutter speed to give a smooth look.


----------

